# Someone's "new" truck



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Now I ain't naming names, but I ran across a fellow PT'ers "new" wheels the other day while it was parked on the street. I looked inside and just HAD to snap this picture


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

A true contractor there to be sure!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, that's better than seeing some handcuffs.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Well, that's better than seeing some handcuffs.


:thumbsup:

Back in the day, I was hitchhiking with a friend over to visit K at college. On one stretch the driver hit a bump and the glove box opened right it front of me. Inside was a pair of handcuffs and a pistol. For a minute, I wondered if I was going to become part of a cautionary tale that parents would tell their children.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Well they say you can use duct tape for just about anything. Very resourceful.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I will admit that I've never seen a stick in the shape of a coffee mug before… very clever.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That looks just like my coffee mug but not my custom cup holder. I'm trying to think of who's truck it is but my mind is burnt out this evening.

It looks like your sitting in the passengers seat to snap the pic.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> Well they say you can use duct tape for just about anything. Very resourceful.


if it weren't for duct tape, the earth would fall apart :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I use an empty plastic p-butter jar to hold my old razor blades - with a slot cut in the top. It is the perfect diameter to also hold a roll of DT and blue tape. 

Duct tape and TP is my preferred bandaging system on the job. Razor cuts that are a little too deep and long for conventional band-aides can be quickly butterflied with DT .


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

(dumb thumb posting)


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

looking in trucks can be dangerous in Florida


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Was it Dan's truck?


----------

